
We were in an accident during an automated driving tech demo - mcspecter
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/01/we-were-in-an-accident-during-an-automated-driving-tech-demo/
======
NickBusey
Click bait. The automated braking was disabled when the accident occurred.

~~~
gvb
"...it was disabled for the demo because it had been throwing too many false
positives..."

Then they blame the human driver and say "...but if our auto braking system
were working, it would have stopped the car in time" (paraphrasing).

------
kozak
Would that screen hurt the front passenger in case of airbag deployment?

------
bluetwo
So Type-1 and Type-2 errors all in one demostration.

Sweet.

